
WeWork’s Adam Neumann Was Right About One Thing: Someone Needs to Reinvent Work - jedwhite
https://www.wsj.com/articles/weworks-adam-neumann-was-right-about-one-thing-someone-needs-to-reinvent-work-11569038406?mod=rsswn
======
smt88
That doesn't make him a visionary any more than Zuck is a visionary for
promising people a solution to loneliness.

Neumann didn't fix work, and it's incredibly generous to describe WeWork as an
attempt to fix it. It's just new wrapping paper on the same package.

